# Which Bubblebag Brand?



## Disco94 (Feb 1, 2010)

I am harvesting in two weeks and have always been an ISO guy but now want to make the investment since I now have larger harvests, mainly because of you all. My question is which brand is the best? I noticed a set of five 5 gallon bags from a company called Black Water Hydroponics and was curious if folks here have used this companies bags and what they thought.


----------



## MindzEye (Feb 2, 2010)

Im on my second set of cheap e-bay bags and Im not happy, Im going to bite the bullet next time and buy the bubble bag brand... I could already have them for the cost of the two sets of knock off bags.. The screen they use on a lot of the bags isnt the right stuff and if the bags arent water tight the screen isnt going to do much... 

The cheap bags made low quality and in very low quantity for me...


----------



## nvthis (Feb 2, 2010)

Sprung.


----------



## Old_SSSC_Guy (Feb 2, 2010)

i have both the 1-gallon 'brand name' bubble bags made in Nepal and the Blackwater 5 gallon bags made in china. just posted some comments about them in the thread:

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=52059&highlight=ghetto

the blackwater bags look like somebody sent a set of bubble-brand bags to china and said 'duplicate this'.  the seams of the bags & sizes are almost identical.  

water seeps a bit through the sides of the chinese bags, but both seem to work fine.  the 10 micron bag the chinese set comes with is not worth the time from our experience so far.  we'd prolly stay with the chinese 5 gal set if we had to do it again, much cheaper.


----------



## Hick (Feb 2, 2010)

Well, I can't comment on any of the 'knockoffs', I gave _top dollar_ for 5 gallon, 7 bag set of Bubblebag brand probably 5-7 years ago. I have even 'loaned' them out to friends a few times. They are still as good as the day I bought them. But they've probably only had a small dump truck full of trim ran thru' them..


----------



## pcduck (Feb 2, 2010)

I have and use the Bubble Brand Bags. I have had absolutely no problem from leaking, seepage or anything else.


----------



## MindzEye (Feb 2, 2010)

Old_SSSC_Guy said:
			
		

> water seeps a bit through the sides of the chinese bags, but both seem to work fine.  the 10 micron bag the chinese set comes with is not worth the time from our experience so far.  we'd prolly stay with the chinese 5 gal set if we had to do it again, much cheaper.




If water can seep in then it can also seep out, this means your getting unfiltered water going through the bags and making your stash lower quality and some of the trichs are getting through all of the bags.. This is what happens with my bags. I cant get anything my bags make "melt" its all just low grade hash... when the hash dries I can see all the little green specs in it, not very pure.


----------



## Disco94 (Feb 4, 2010)

I went with a 4 Bag 1 Gallon setup with a 25 Micron Press. It is original Bubblebag brand. Got them from a guy on EBay for $95. Should get here by Mon or Tuesday. Just in time for one girl that has finished early.


----------



## nvthis (Feb 4, 2010)

Sprung

hXXp://www.google.com/search?sourceid=navclient&aq=1&oq=sprung+bu&ie=UTF-8&rlz=1T4ADFA_enUS363US364&q=sprung+bubble+bags


----------



## Qman (Feb 4, 2010)

:yeahthat: hands down


----------



## tintala (Feb 24, 2010)

watch out for the cheaper brands, IE BW, they are using the knock off mesh from china, this mesh cannot easily be discerned from high quality German or Swiss mesh, but bubblbags are only assembled in Nepal. The materials are shipped in. Just be very careful about trying to save $$, however that said, bubblbags used to have a monopoly on theirs and thus are so spendy, now with stiff competitiion they had better lower their prices. just absurd.


----------



## Disco94 (Feb 25, 2010)

I'm smoking some of my bubble hash right now on top of some newly dried Durban Poison. Delicious. Their saying is right on que... If it don't bubble it ain't worth the trouble


----------



## Budders Keeper (Mar 18, 2010)

Knockoffs I got (ebay) lasted three batches before the the mesh on the trash bag started shredding. Folded mesh and triple stiched it...2 batches later the white plastic "medical grade sealer" started pealing off the inside of the 25 bag in tiny little pieces.

Original "bubblebags" have lasted countless batches and other than a little discoloration on a couple of the "mesh" parts they still look/work like new. They are pricey yes, but I now look at that very high price as saving money

Making some as we speak BTW, time to get it out of the fridge for the fun part!


----------



## Budders Keeper (Mar 18, 2010)

All done..yum yum.


----------



## Droopy Dog (Mar 18, 2010)

As in most things:

Buy Quality, Cry Once

DD


----------



## frogman71 (Mar 20, 2010)

As allready mentioned Sprung bags are awesome and at a reasonable price.  

sprungbag.com


----------

